# Help for Night Sweats & Hot Flashes



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 20, 2007)

Sandie found the greatest thing I've seen in ages. It's called the Bed Fan, and it forces air between the sheets to help keep you cool while you sleep - or engage in other activities.....

We might get two of them - one for each side of the bed.







http://www.bedfan.com/index.htm


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 20, 2007)

Excellent! This may be the answer to my sister's prayers. She is tired of being awaken by hot flashes. Thank you!


----------



## Jes (Apr 20, 2007)

interesting.

don't know if you can use it if you're a jew, though...

cf. some of the ad copy:
The innovative cooling system generates a gentile breeze that starts at the foot of your bed and gently flows next to your body surrounding and exiting at your shoulders and neck


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 20, 2007)

That would be fabulous for warm summer nights. How expensive is it, Wayne? I didn't see the price anywhere.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Apr 20, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> That would be fabulous for warm summer nights. How expensive is it, Wayne? I didn't see the price anywhere.



$99.95...I had to go into the "order here" section


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 20, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> That would be fabulous for warm summer nights. How expensive is it, Wayne? I didn't see the price anywhere.



Hey Sandie I think it said it was $99.00. Not too bad.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> interesting.
> 
> don't know if you can use it if you're a jew, though...
> 
> ...



When I see mistakes on flyers, I take out my pen and make corrections. I should carry around a red pen. 

Thanks for the link, Wayne. I wonder if it's effective in cooling a king size bed?


----------



## Jes (Apr 20, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> When I see mistakes on flyers, I take out my pen and make corrections. I should carry around a red pen.
> 
> Thanks for the link, Wayne. I wonder if it's effective in cooling a king size bed?



i just saw an advert for wedding invites--a couple was inviting someone to THIER child's wedding.

I will keep the bed thing in mind. Not sure it'll work with my bed, b/c it's an odd one!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 20, 2007)

We don't use a top sheet... seems like it wouldn't work without that.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 20, 2007)

If my wife sees this we may end up with separate beds...LOL. She is always hot in bed (yes, more ways than one  ), but I can not stand moving air on me when I'm sleeping. On the hottest days, if she has a fan or AC going in the bedroom, I have to be completely covered with a sheet. If I don't , my sinuses will be clogged, and I'll be aching even more than usual <shrug>


----------

